# DHS to Arrest Sanctuary City Leaders



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

It certainly is what should happen. The only way to deal with commie traitors is to hit them hard and punish on every single issue at every opportunity.



> According to Stephen Dinan of the Washington Times, Homeland Security head Kirstjen Nielsen told the Senate Judiciary Committee Tuesday that her Department is preparing to arrest leaders of sanctuary cities.


https://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2018/jan/16/dhs-asks-prosecutors-charge-sanctuary-city-leaders/


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

It’s about time! Add governor moonbeam to the list, too.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

This would be glorious but I agree with @Coastie dad .

It's is infuriating that on the stroke of midnight June 1st first I become a felon if I don't register something I have, which I legally purchased and have a Constitutional right to own. But these crap weasel politicians can go against the law and aid and abet criminals and nothing happens to them.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I would stand and cheer. But, as mentioned, I would have to see it first.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

It would cause a firestorm of protest from the left, but if what they're doing is against the law they can't do a dam thing about it.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Arrest them and send them to the shitholes they love.


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

I heard lawyers talking about this at lunch today.
Sadly none of them believed it was worth the paper
it was reported on. They were noting there is precedent
in the favor of the politicians. Plus the courts will not 
likely go along. They said the liberals have carefully 
constructed these laws to skirt responsibility - does that
sound familiar? Its what hillary has done for a decade plus.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

I do not think it will ever happen should it happen it will be thrown out. 

The Mayor does not personally do anything with a immigrant so even if the city is a sanctuary city charging the mayor or city council member is a stretch . If you give someone a ride who is hitch hiking and they just robbed a bank unless you knew they had robbed a bank you cannot be charged.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

If the mayor runs the city, and the mayor knows they are disobeying federal laws, and the mayor condones it, he goes to jail.

That's the way it should be, and would have been had we not allowed yellow bellied wussy socialist scum to gain so much control.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

RJAMES said:


> I do not think it will ever happen should it happen it will be thrown out.
> 
> The Mayor does not personally do anything with a immigrant so even if the city is a sanctuary city charging the mayor or city council member is a stretch . If you give someone a ride who is hitch hiking and they just robbed a bank unless you knew they had robbed a bank you cannot be charged.


But if its against the law to Hitchhike you both should get punished for that...Thats whats happening here cat.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I wish they'd stop teasing me!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

No No No!

Do not arrest the leaders of these sanctuary cities/states.

Simply place their wives/daughters/*** lovers or whatever in cells with MS13 Gang Members...


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Felony Charges would be nice ...


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

I volunteer to be a part of the arrest team when they come to Baltimore.


----------



## 0rocky (Jan 7, 2018)

It would be nice if the Federal Government just quietly stopped funding sanctuary cities/states with federal highway funds, welfare, all financial 'assistance'. They could use the money saved to build the wall. Then Trump could proclaim and give thanks to the sanctuary cities/states for their help in getting the wall built :tango_face_wink:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

0rocky said:


> It would be nice if the Federal Government just quietly stopped funding sanctuary cities/states with federal highway funds, welfare, all financial 'assistance'. They could use the money saved to build the wall. Then Trump could proclaim and give thanks to the sanctuary cities/states for their help in getting the wall built :tango_face_wink:


I say, I say, damn Orocky ... This is your best post since ya got here!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Great idea but unlikely. It could happen if we give Trump a second term.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

The last time this occurred thousand fled to Canada (They have a shortage of Tacos there)
We didn't even have to fire a shot, they left.
I suspect this is the REAL story here. Anything that makes them leave is ok with me!


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Well, turn-a-bout is fair play.

I suggest we create "sanctuary suburbs." You cannot be arrested, booked, or fined if you are white and not guilty of a felony or common looting. You must be a citizen and speak English.

Betcha' a chocolate chip cookie that an illegal Mexican and Black Lies Matter file court proceedings within the hour...


----------



## 0rocky (Jan 7, 2018)

Thank You, A Watchman, you're too kind. <sheepish smile follows>


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

The people will start to harbor the illegals. You have to understand places like Kalifornia have indoctrinated our kids. My grand daughter lives in the bay area. She was told by her teacher she will be deported to Mexico. Her father is Mexican and born in Fresno. But the lies they tell the kids is spooky. Her mother who is a teacher goes along with the lies.


----------

